# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Where to get shingles in Melbourne

## Ben (TM)

The decorative arch cladding - not the disease! 
I am looking to replace some the shingles at each end of the gables on a Cal Bungalow. Anyone know where I can get timber (or other manufactured material) shingles in Melbourne? 
Also, what is the best way to install them? Just over AC sheet?
Cheers

----------


## zymurgy

For roof shingles in Melbourne, try Tilling Timbers on 9725 0222. I found this with Google, so can't answer your question. Maybe they can advise.

----------


## Auld Bassoon

> The decorative arch cladding - not the disease! 
> Cheers

  So, I suppose St. Kilda is out  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ben (TM)

> For roof shingles in Melbourne, try Tilling Timbers on 9725 0222. I found this with Google, so can't answer your question. Maybe they can advise.

  Thanks Zymurgy - that's a great start. You did better on Google than me. Now I am just trying to work out the difference between a shingle and a shake so I don't sound like a knob when I calll up! 
Tilling Timbers
31- 45 Orchard Street, Kilsyth
Victoria 3137, Australia
E-mail sales@tilling.com
Web: www.tilling.com.au
Telephone +61 3 9725 0222
Facsimile +61 3 9725 3045

----------


## Metung

A company called Weathertex make shingles. They are a re-constituted timber product and when painted come up very well.

----------


## Ben (TM)

Ok - found some! Tilling Timbers are the importers, but don't sell direct. I have found them in Sth Oakleigh at: 
Tile Importers
17 Natalia Ave
Oakleigh Sth 
Ph: 9562 7181 
They cost $72/bundle. A bundle has approz 3.7m2 of coverage. Pity I only need about 0.5m2! 
Weathertex shingles on the other hand is about $8.20 per 1195x 240 length. By my calculations, it would cost $118 to do the same area in weathertex, and that's without the plastic joiners (assuming 30mm overlap). There is probably less waste in shingles too. But then again, there is the time it takes to put them up..... 
I think that the proper cedar shingles look better anyhow, what do you reckon?

----------


## seriph1

real VS. fake? Real wins.   :Biggrin:  
mind you, there may be good reason fake ones exist like no-maintenance etc. I still think that done right, Cedar shingles look brilliant on a CalaBunga! 
have fun ..... and let's see some pics if you have 'em. BTW if you're interested to have a chat about "things CalaBunga" PM me. I am very excited as I have a further 12 American Bungalow magazines on their way to me now. (easily pleased aren't I?) - if you haven't seen the mag, you should - they're awe inspiring!

----------


## Cobber

Ben, 
I am just fixing up the shingles on my Cal Bung.  They all needed replacing as they were removed years ago when they put some ugly cladding over it. 
I looked long and hard, dound the ugly fakes ones also but I was after the round edged shingles not the squarish ones.  There is one guy in Melbourne that supplies them...western red cedar...the real deal. Look in the period renovators buyers guide at your newsagency...company is called Healys...you will see it there.  If you are after the square ones (which dont look as good) then you can get them a Tillings...be aware they are all a different shape though  http://www.isubscribe.com.au/title_info.cfm?prodID=1981

----------


## Shingle_roofer

For wood and Asphalt shingles call Hallem Whittle os Canadian Shingle fixers on 0412797632 or visit his web site http://www.csfroofing.com.au/ 
Also, Asphalt shingles are hitting Australia hard, it's almost overwhelming but welcome. 
for more information on Asphalt shingles go to http://www.shingle.com.au/features.html

----------


## billoxroz

Some information for anyone looking for slate or wood look alike roofing at a fraction of the cost.  Take a look at www.asphalt-shingles.com.au.  These products have been used extensively in the USA for years and there are now several suppliuers in Melbourne and Sydney.
To refer to the previous thread the Cambridge 30 Asphalt Roof Shingle can be used to great effect on a Californian style gable house.  Generally the roof shingles are nailed with large clout nails to 12mm A-Bond Structural Plywood. :brava:

----------

